# The Chop Shop 2010



## Plastic Ninja (Sep 30, 2010)

Heres some pics of my haunt.

It went well. A good number of TOTs, but they mostly looked at me in my zombie costume XD


----------



## Plastic Ninja (Sep 30, 2010)

A video of all my props.

Youtube sucks >


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That's one beautiful spider you've got there, PN.


----------



## Plastic Ninja (Sep 30, 2010)

Thats fluffy. She needs better fangs. I only have silver sharpy and plastic forks to make them 

But you got to love the emo hair. The pics are before it rained on her.


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

Thats a pretty darn cool set up! Thanks for uploading it for us to see. I bet it was a hit with the trick or treaters.


----------



## Plastic Ninja (Sep 30, 2010)

Thank you. I know there's not a lot there, but i think I pulled it off well


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Looks great. 
Don't worry about quantity. It's always the quality and the heart that we put into or displays that make them a hit.


----------



## Darkwalker (Jul 4, 2010)

Looking good! Like Wildcat said "quality over quantity". Loved the body bags.


----------



## Plastic Ninja (Sep 30, 2010)

I do agree. Though a lot of my stuff is store bought, I get what I like. Anyone doesn't like it, that's ok. I do what I like. 

But I do love some constructive criticism


----------



## Darkwalker (Jul 4, 2010)

Plastic Ninja said:


> I do agree. Though a lot of my stuff is store bought, I get what I like. Anyone doesn't like it, that's ok. I do what I like.
> 
> But I do love some constructive criticism


Oh yeah. You have to like it first. I know I do.


----------



## Digger (Nov 21, 2010)

cool haunt,body bags were crazy!!!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Looks really good, nice job Plastic Ninja!


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Terrific work, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Plastic Ninja (Sep 30, 2010)

Thank you all for the positive messages. I love what I do, and haunt forum is a real help with prop building, so I'm glad you like it


----------

